# help me install adobe flash player for ubuntu 7.04.



## slash_89 (May 9, 2007)

i dwnloaded bith the ".rpm" file "tar.gz" file,

rpm file says some dependencies are missing, tar.gz file says its not compatible with 64 bit version,

i tried installing from firefox directly but it takes me to the dwnload site,

i even tried add/remove programs and package manager but couldnt fine it,

help me out guys.


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2007)

There is no flash player for 64 bit..


----------



## slash_89 (May 10, 2007)

then suppose i want to view videos from UTube, what do i do?
and since i have a amd athlon64 x2 3800+ can i only install 64-bit linux?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 10, 2007)

Follow this thread .. It installs Firefox 32-bit for 64-bit Ubuntu .. And yes you can alternatively use a 32-bit Ubuntu on your PC too, no issues with it.

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2007)

@slash_89: You can install the 32 bit version too! It will work much better, specially for someone who's new to linux


----------



## slash_89 (May 10, 2007)

which version of ubuntu feisty fawn is better?
32-bit or 64-bit,
which has more support for apps and packages?
and from where do i get 32bit and how much is it?

eh any help,

and would it be advisible to have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu feisty fawn(keeping even the future in mind),

and currently i have 64bit linux how do i install flash player for it?


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2007)

32 bit for all your questions.. Get it from *www.ubuntu.com its a 700 MB download.


----------



## slash_89 (May 10, 2007)

one last query,
hwo come the 32bit version is only 700mb and the 64bit version is 4gb?
and does the 700mb(32bitversion) come preloaded with the same apps or does it miss some things?

i dwnloaded the 64bit torrent which was 4gb.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 10, 2007)

64 Bit version is also 700MB.


----------



## slash_89 (May 11, 2007)

>one last query,
hwo come the 32bit version is only 700mb and the 64bit version is 4gb?
and does the 700mb(32bitversion) come preloaded with the same apps or does it miss some things?

i dwnloaded the 64bit torrent which was 4gb.


----------



## kalpik (May 11, 2007)

^^ You must have downloaded the DVD.. You just need the CD.. Both 32 bit and 64 bit CDs are 700 MB..


----------

